# My Dog Wants Caesar Salad



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

First of all, I have never let her eat it because I don't know if she can ... haven't looked it up honestly, but Tetley _really, really _wants to eat Caesar salad. Everytime I make it she goes _crazy_ with her tail wagging, licking her lips, nose sniffing the air as I mix it up.

There is no meat in it, so I guess she smells the dressing because she could care less when I have just plain lettuce. 

Is that weird??


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

no, but some of my dogs like lettuce, so why not let her has some?


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I have one that loves greek salad... I always let her have my leftovers but only after I have removed the onions... 

I am not sure if she should get it or not but I figure fresh veggies cant be all that bad for her.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I give mine fresh veggies all the time, either pureed or whole. I have some that love tomato slices, others like cucumber slices, great treat for them. I think caesar is just lettuce, cheese, croutons and dressing so you should be ok.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Then I think I will let her try. She does eat carrots and frozen tomatoes (the little ones). 

Maybe tonight I will share my caesar salad with her. That is my current food addiction. I have those...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree as long as there aren't any onions go for it
My lab loves lettuce, tomato you name it Brady is a little more picky


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I do that too, lol. 

Diesel loves my chinese vegetables left over from take out, lol (no onions).


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I want a ceasar salad too. We just don't have anywhere around us who makes a good one


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: acurajaneI want a ceasar salad too. We just don't have anywhere around us who makes a good one


I am all about the bag from the supermarket that I just open and mix up.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan likes salad but I don't give her tomatoes becuase she has arthritis. I always laugh at her that she likes girl food.



> Originally Posted By: littledmcMy lab loves lettuce, tomato you name it Brady is a little more picky


LOL, that's becuase Missy is a girl and boys don't do veggies


----------

